# My dog attacks dogs near me?



## XxA7XGirlxX (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, and I've been having quite some problems with my 2 year old female GSD.

Ever since about 2 months ago, Olympia will attack my other dogs if they come around me, those dogs include a Rottweiler, a Pit Bull, and a Doberman. I'm afraid she'll get hurt one day, or that she'll even snap at my little sister, my parents, or any of my family members.

I take Olympia out on walks everyday when I get home from school, feed her separately as I do with the others, and spend a lot of time with her in general. I don't know if she's acting as alpha, but I'm getting somewhat frustrated because my friends can't really come over anymore since fights break out. She's super sweet whenever my other dogs aren't around, which is not that often. But she quickly gets vicious, especially if my Rottweiler comes near. And Olympia is especially territorial of my bedroom.

I've taught Olympia all the basic commands, and I've raised her by myself since I was 11, and she's like my baby. I don't want my dad to have to send her away for aggression, I need help ASAP?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Would your parents allow you to take your dog to dog classes? 

It's actually not good that you have allowed her to become 'your' dog rather than the family dog. 

Have you crate trained? I'd just put her in the crate before my friends come over to manage the situation while you work thru this. 

The bedroom, BTW, isn't her's to guard, it is yours. So if she causes problems in there I'd not let her in YOUR room anymore. If you keep the crate in the bedroom so she is safe in there and can't act out, that will also help.


----------



## XxA7XGirlxX (Dec 14, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Would your parents allow you to take your dog to dog classes?
> 
> It's actually not good that you have allowed her to become 'your' dog rather than the family dog.
> 
> ...


Yes my dad would allow me to take her, he said it's for the better.

Actually, I've really had no choice but to raise her as my own, my dad is always on tour with his band and my mom doesn't live with us (they're divorced) and my little sister is only 5, but she helps with the other dogs, who aren't as wild.

We used to have a crate, but it the door broke to it so now there is nothing to hold the dogs back. This is troublesome as all the dogs are inside, and lately I've been letting either Olympia or the other 3 dogs outside. They don't mind it at all, but I prefer to have my dogs in my sight. 

And okay, thanks for the advice. But (this isn't a very good reason) the area we live in LA isn't very good and I feel comfortable with the fact that I have a large dog in the same room as I. We don't have an alarm system, or the money for one. But I will definitely try to control her more over the territorial issue.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Check this guys videos out. He shows really good ways to control your dog on leash. 
Tyler Muto - YouTube

I think a dogs greeting is really important. How does your dog greet you?

If you want to control a group of dogs you need to show the dogs that you want them to be calm.

You also need to be calm and confident yourself. Always hold you head high when dealing with dogs and they will respect you more.


----------



## XxA7XGirlxX (Dec 14, 2013)

MadLab said:


> Check this guys videos out. He shows really good ways to control your dog on leash.
> Tyler Muto - YouTube
> 
> I think a dogs greeting is really important. How does your dog greet you?
> ...


I will check that video out for sure when I have time.

When Olympia greets me, she acts like she hasn't seen me in 5 years. Her tail is wagging, she's whining and likes to jump. But I've taught her not to jump on people unless told to ( attack command).

I try to stay as calm as I can, but Olympia seems to think my other dogs are a threat to me, which they're not. Either that or she's very territorial.

Thanks for the info


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

is your female fighting with another female? LIke is your rottie female? IT might just be female on female aggression and you just keep her away from the other dogs or there will keep being nasty fights and you will get hurt.


----------



## XxA7XGirlxX (Dec 14, 2013)

pets4life said:


> is your female fighting with another female? LIke is your rottie female? IT might just be female on female aggression and you just keep her away from the other dogs or there will keep being nasty fights and you will get hurt.


No, my German Shepherd is the only female dog I have. My neighbor has a male Neopolitan Mastiff (my neighbor is also my friend) and she likes to bring her dog out on walks with Olympia/my other dogs and I, yet Olympia has no problem with the Neo.

Did I mention that all my dogs have been properly trained? My Rottweiler and Doberman were in schutzhund, and Olympia was in it for a short time before she developed dog aggression issues. 

I also have another question.

All of my dogs seem to snap at strangers if they get to close. Are they protecting themselves, or me?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

they snap at strangers for no reason are probably defending themselves kinda like saying "get out of my face" 

Some dogs do it like gsds' border collies etc..


----------

